# Forgive me for this, but...



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

... I just had to post this.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

What! But this is unforgivable! :scold:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHA ROFLMAO :lol::clap:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

hmmmmmmm K


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

"If you've got a good vibrato, you can get away with a lot." - Sonny Terry...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

liek a baws


----------

